# So I got a job at Ritz Camera



## DeepSpring (Oct 28, 2007)

I start on monday.... should be interesting. Anyone else here currently are or have been employed by them?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 28, 2007)

Which Ritz, the one in Beverly Hills?


----------



## nossie (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new job. I think it will be a good experience. Good Luck!!


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 28, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Which Ritz, the one in Beverly Hills?



No, the one in Fashion Square mall in Sherman Oaks


----------



## JIP (Oct 28, 2007)

I have worked for Ritz on and off full time/part time since 1996.  Due to an injury from another job and being on work-comp I am not currently working there but I intend on going back when/if this whole ordeal is over.  One thing you will find is it is a great plce to work to be able to build up your gear.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 28, 2007)

i don't think i'd have the patience to be able to work at ritz. The elderly people who are switching to digital would drive my NUTS!


----------



## JIP (Oct 28, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> i don't think i'd have the patience to be able to work at ritz. The elderly people who are switching to digital would drive my NUTS!


Speaking from experience as a Ritz Camera emplyee.  The person who decided to market any digital technology to senior citizens should be immediately executed.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Charlie, you are OOYM!  The disposable income in that bracket is amazing.  Good service and patience pay off very well.


----------



## ann (Oct 28, 2007)

heaven forbid you all ever get to be older.


----------



## usayit (Oct 28, 2007)

No kidding.. 

If all your customers walked through that door with an intimate knowledge of your products, then you would be useless wouldn't yah?  We are all headed down that path some day... respect now and hope it returns in the far future.

btw... many would say the same about the spoiled young too.


----------



## Christina (Oct 29, 2007)

I love that store. Yay for your new job!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 29, 2007)

From past experience working at a camera store, I can assure you that you will love it, however, you will gain a multitude of experiences that will make you just want to burst when you try to explain what you believe to be the simplest common, over, and over, and over again. But the best part is when you get repeat customers and the first thing they say when they come in is "Hello __(insert your name here)___"


----------



## holga girl (Oct 29, 2007)

i managed ritz stores for 5 years. work there as an associate, but NEVER as a manager.... trust me. get in the largest volume store you can, and don't take any of their bull. any agreements you make with management, make in writing... again, trust me. big corps tell you want they want to get what they want. i used to work 60+ hours, no overtime, short staffed, 12 hour days and 12-14 days straight.  i hated it so much i eventually quit a 40k yr job, to sell coffee. yep, i hated it that much.

they have great health care, employee purchase, and they make a pretty decent print. but never go full time or management, don't become a 'mobile specialist' and don't ever believe a word trent barnes tells ya.

and sell those ESP's. i am actually going back for x-mass part time just for the ESP's. you can make over $100+ per sale selling those things.

oh, and this will be the start of every sale this coming season.....

you: hello, what type of camera are you looking for?

i think i'm funny customer: one that takes pictures.

you: well, are you looking for an SLR or a P&S?

i have no common sense customer: well, i'm not a proffessional, we just want one where you can see the picture on the screen.

You: here is a nice P&S for you to look at

how have i survived this long customer: What does the on/off button do?

you: bangs head on counter.

have fun!


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 29, 2007)

They still had to finish some final paperwork so I probably won't start until next week. I'm sure I'm going to get the "Hi I have a small budget but I need a camera that takes amazing pictures." and basically every "what camera do I buy thread" on here and then some and then some more and then MAYBE someone who actually knows what lens is


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 29, 2007)

i am currently employed at one, and my manager is crazy and does not know how to print. But, my store is photo finishing only more or less, we may sell a camera once a week. I personally do not like it, they tell you to push products no one really wants and aren't going to be the norms. But, i would love to be in a high volume store, with the "sharks" as our store calls it. Do not take any crap off the guys who have been working there for like 2-3 years, if you catch on fast you will catch up with them in sales.


----------



## Lucas_L (Oct 30, 2007)

I work in DI at best buy. It's pretty fun aside from the management and employee relations. haha


----------

